# Tivo Purchasing Options (website)



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Currently the Tivo website offers under "BUY TIVO", the options
http://www.tivo.com/2.0.asp
1 - Choose Box ----> Choose Plan
2 - Choose Plan ---> Choose Box

But what if you already purchased a Tivo in a store...you have to go to an entirely different page...under Setup & Support/Activate Tivo
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-mma/activate/activate.do
======
Seems like thats asking a little bit too much of new customers to find the correct option of "activate" rather than Buy Tivo.
I'd suggest a 3rd option under Buy Tivo website that shows "3 - Already own Box --> Choose Plan", and redirect to the other page.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If I click on Buy TiVo, over on the right under 'Releted Links' one of them is 'Activate your box'.

But I agree, it isn't easy to spot.


----------

